# Length of walk for a 6 month old puppy



## Very muddy

Hi there. I have a six month old pupster. I've been reading up and with the vets advice we have been walking him once a day for 30 mins (Ive been going on the advice of five minutes for every month of their life under one year). The majority of the walk he is walked off lead and bombs about the countryside chasing anything that moves but we've been bringing home and he's still going orbital! 

I did read a thread which I can't find now but how much do ther people walk their six month old puppy for. I don't want to do him any harm but he's obviously not very tired!!


----------



## Marzi

Yes I agree - puppies have boundless energy, but should not have too much exercise at any one time. We do two 25-30 min walks a day with the majority off lead. I take Kiki up to collect my daughter from school, 10 minutes on lead and we go around the block last thing again about 10 minutes.
The rest of the time she pesters my 7 year old collie!
Kiki is 5+months.


----------



## kimmie

I have been walking 20-3o mins at 4 but 10 in morn and at night to go toilet which is working well ..


----------



## Very muddy

Ah! This might explain why he is a bit hyper! More exercise needed - for him and me! Thanks.

S


----------



## Janev1000

My vet told me to drop the 5 minute rule by 6 months of age. He said he would only apply that rule to the larger breeds after 6 months and said we could walk for as long as we wanted. Also the 5 minute rule is generally applied to lead walking, which puts more pressure on their joints, rather than off lead, when the dog can run or walk at its own pace. I would have said 2 x 30 minute walks or 1 x 1 hour walk off lead would be fine at 6 months.


----------



## JoJo

Basic guide is 5 minutes walk per month of yoru puppies age, so 30 minutes, but also each puppy has different energy levels. Dont over walk your puppy but also enjoy a nice walk without clock watching too much


----------



## Jack Spaniel

Oscar goes to the park every morning where he meets a bunch of mates, comprising a good mix of 'makes' of dog. The whole thing ends up as a free for all with lots of dogs chasing and fighting over possession of one ball. Much running, racing, rolling about in the usually wet grass, play fighting and whatever else they think of. All this lasts for an hour or more and Oscar finishes up much as he started with no apparent let up. He does tend to have a good sleep when he gets home though. In the afternoon I have to play lots of throwing or pulling games and he gets a 20 minute walk at bedtime.
Not sure he could survive on 20 minutes a day (The 5 minutes for each month rule)


----------



## colpa110

There is lots of mixed advice regarding puppy walking. I once read an interesting article by the owner of Burns dog food..he said it is ridiculous to limit a puppies activity - you would never do that with a child. Letting them run builds muscle tone and bone density - I think exercise is often more referred to as ''training exercise ''- as with greyhounds. 
Different dogs have different energy levels - Betty has and has always had limitless energy and is impossible to wear out, Ted on the other hand will often just sit in the park once he has had enough....I think your dog will tell you when it is tired!


----------

